# Forgotten Fogo Island "saltbox" house



## camperbc (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's a couple shots of a very old and long-abandoned, traditional "saltbox" house beside our home here on Fogo Island, that I took yesterday during one of my rare outside excursions. I am a bit surprised that this old relic is still standing, after all the havoc caused by Hurricane Igor recently. They must have built things tougher in the old days!

I shot these handheld with my Sony Alpha and 18-55mm SAM lens.

My apologies for my long absences from the forum, but I've been flat on my back almost always for the past few months. I am now trying a new medication to handle the pain, and am hoping for good results. 

Just so you all know, I still lurk daily on here, though it is almost impossible to type while on my back; thus the lack of comments to all of your wonderful photos. Keep all the lovely pictures coming!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland : about my photography:


----------



## JoshC. (Nov 14, 2010)

These look spectacular!  Especially the first one.  The sky looks really nice in black and white and the angle of the shot is perfect.  Very eerie!
Hope you feel better


----------



## KenC (Nov 14, 2010)

Great contrast and tonal range!  I like the dark sky, but it may be just a little overdone in the first, mostly just above the house.  It may be my monitor that's at fault - they are all a little different.


----------



## Aujmarie23 (Nov 15, 2010)

So beautiful. I'm really drawn to photographs that have an eerie and rustic feel to them. Gorgeous shots!


----------



## camperbc (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks folks; much appreciated!
Glen


----------

